# 2 lightweight gunmetal choices



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Rota GT3 15" 
http://wheelman120.50megs.com/15inchGT3gumtel.jpg
ATS Competition Lte. 17"
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/product/wheels/atscom.sg.xl.jpg

Both distinctly different look.
Both would run BF G-force sport.
I want the ATS in 15", but alas, they are no longer available stateside.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i like the rota GT3's. the size is a huuuuuge deciding factor for me. i hate 17 inch wheels with tiny rubber rapping them, i think more meat looks meaner. that lip lookd great too.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

same here.. i actualy like the look of the second one as well.. but IMO 17" is too big for our little cars... i mean you can pull it off if your car is slammed, but then that wouldn't be good suspensionwise.. so i vote for the 15" Rota


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

i go with the 15" Rotas


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
The 17's are out (I really wanted those in 15"...) I did find these in 16" and 15":
they're bronze though but it's a dark bronze (goes with burgundy):
http://www.wheeldude.com/products/products.php?group=2&PHPSESSID=c24f0246cce0cd52ce4b021e1ca93d55
(yes they have gunmetal too...)
http://www.wheeldude.com/products/products.php?group=1

Of course I haven't found the weights of the rims, the lighter one really will be the winner. But I'm deciding 6.5 or 7" I think 6.5 is better.
Offset will be 40.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I found the weights for the rotas:

all 15" - 12
all 16" - 14 lbs each


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

the ATS comes in 15" size and is 12lbs


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I know,
But it's unavailable. You know where i could get 4 ATS Comp. Lte.?

Seth


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

tires.com has them... i know of another site that sells them, i'll get that for you when i get home tonight.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

They only have them in 17 and that's too big.

Here's what I'm working with:
http://www.subydude.com/parts/wheelpackages.php
and
http://gtmwheels.com/product_info.php?products_id=34&osCsid=5993405e9572c0d704cd4b18278c1595

Here are the sizes:
15x6.5
and 16x7
the 15's have a 38mm offset and the 16's have a 40mm.
They want ~$900 for 4 wheels and tires mounted and balanced shipped to my door using the falken 512.

I really want the BF GF sports. I may buy them separately and the rims that I want separately, but that will probably be more expensive. Besides Tire rack liked the 712's slightly better in terms of driving, just the BF's were a little more comfortable.
Let me know if 7" is too wide (205 will be the width regardless) and if 38mm is too far out.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You know,
With the burgundy I'm kind of feeling the flat bronze:

























circuit 10, grid sports bronze, grid bronze vs. sports bronze

Lightweight, subtle...the silver is too silver, and the gunmental I have now, just a change of scenery.. Or maybe stick with tried and true....
I looked at polished lip, and figured, nah, you really need a deep dish for that otherwise it's too showy. This bronze has a shiny bronze lip with a dull bronze regular.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's the grid in gunmetal, no lip, polished lip:


















Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Long story short, I have reserved Full Royal Bronze Rota Grids at 12 lbs each 40mm offset. Falken ZE-512's at 205/50 15. Lets see what happens, change of scenery from gunmetal.

Seth


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

im partial to rota's... i have the sub- zero's. so go with rota's!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*GORGEOUS!!!*










Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

oh yeah,
and they're super light. It's almost like it's just the tire, no rim.
Plus the finish is funky. It's called royal sports bronze.
bronze is shiny bronze.
sports bronze is matte bronze.
royal sports bronze is matte bronze with the shiny bronze lip and shiny face. all the rest of the rim surfaces (sides) are matte.
normally anything 'royal' from rota is polished lip, except sports bronze.

Seth


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

i would go for the 17" look more nicer to me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well,
i already got those 15" above. We'll see what it looks like this weekend.

Seth


----------

